# [H]Loco sucht verstärkung! Blackhand



## Teachless (12. November 2018)

Halli Hallo Hallöchen,

ich habe im WoW Forum vor kurzem bekannt gegeben, Das die neu gegründete Gilde ,,Loco,, im aufbau ist. Dies hat bis jetzt geklappt und wir sind immernoch dabei einen Raidkader für HC aufzubauen.

Was wir noch suchen:
1 Tank(ausser Pala)

2 Heals (ausser Druide/gerne mit dd Specc)

Range DDs ( 1-2 Melees sind auch noch gern gesehen)

Auch gerne DDs mit Heal oder Tank Specc falls ein Tank/Heal mal ausfällt.

Ich möchte gerne nochmal erwähnen, das wir eine freundliche und familiäre Gilde sind,wo alles OHNE Stress abläuft.
Bei uns braucht ihr keine Angst zu haben Fragen zu stellen. Denn wie heisst es so schön? WER NICHT FRAGT BLEIBT DUMM 

Habt ihr lust auf Action,Spass und Erfolg?
Dann schreibt mir doch einfach Ingame oder bei Battlenet.

Ich freu mich auf euch 

Battletag: Teachless#2891


----------

